# Future Railroad Ties



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 28, 2015)

This thread is nothing overly special, just thought I would share to show them as example. They are sawed 7 1/4 x 9 1/4 x 8 ft 8 inch

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2015)

So I'm guessing you slab the lumber off for boards and use the center with the pith for the ties? Cool just the same and fun to see.


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 28, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> So I'm guessing you slab the lumber off for boards and use the center with the pith for the ties? Cool just the same and fun to see.


Yes for the most part but it has more to do with prices and what the log gives. It brings the price up on the blocking and is another way to get rid of the 2 common when lumber POs only call for 1 and better

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Mar 28, 2015)

Also on the Hard Maple it is graded by white, meaning while grading using cutting units to make the grade also have to be white not heart wood to make the grade

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 28, 2015)

If only I had that kind of lumber storage!!!!! Thanks for sharing the pics. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2015)

Great looking stack Todd. You wouldn't know it but I started out intending to become Koppers best tie vendor in my region. But I discovered a red trash tree while cutting walnut one day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 29, 2015)

Keep posting this stuff Todd, we like anything to do with wood/lumber! I guess any wood works for ties? maple is not at all rot resistant, they must treat them with some good stuff...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> ... maple is not at all rot resistant, they must treat them with some good stuff...



Hopefully Todd can explain the process. I was sure I'd be able to find a video showing the procedure but in hindsight I'm not surprised because people who live near the plants stage protests occasionally. Unless they've really changed things the plants do indeed produce massive amounts of toxic waste. About the only thing I know is that they infuse the ties with creosote. I don't know if the creosote gets in the wood cells, between the wood cells, or both but whatever they do allows the wood to resist decay extremely well. You might find these facts interesting Railway Tie Association Fact Sheet. 

Here's a snapshot of one portion of the page.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 1, 2015)

I though they outlawed creosote long ago, but maybe they made an exception for ties...


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 1, 2015)

I am not an expert on how they tend to them after they leave but Koppers own website has some useful information that maybe of some interest.


----------



## justallan (Apr 4, 2015)

Todd, where are you getting your banding equipment from? I'm seeing on another site that lots of folks are using nylon these days. Have you tried it and what's your thoughts?


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 6, 2015)

I get most of the banding material local but there are a few sawmill supply guys that stop by plus our local hardware. Have tried plastic banding but not a big fan compared to the metal banding.The cold weather and loading bundles of slabs with the log truck plays heck on the banding.If a guy was doing lighter duty stuff and wasn't reefing thing around it would be fine plus it's cheaper

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 6, 2015)

I've used steel in mills and would prefer it, but the pricing of nylon and banders for it is a HUGE benefit right now. I'm just planning on using it for drying. I figure I can get a mile roll, 1,000 clips, a bander and clips for about a quarter of what just the steel bander goes for. A guy has to roll the dice on that kind of savings for no more than what I'm needing it for.


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Apr 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> I've used steel in mills and would prefer it, but the pricing of nylon and banders for it is a HUGE benefit right now. I'm just planning on using it for drying. I figure I can get a mile roll, 1,000 clips, a bander and clips for about a quarter of what just the steel bander goes for. A guy has to roll the dice on that kind of savings for no more than what I'm needing it for.


I agree with you that the plastic or nylon should be fine for your intended use

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

